# Do you know when your recovered?



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been in DR for about 5 months now and I know for a fact that I'm going to recover. I can see how this can take years but there's no other option for me, I have a life to lead and I'm definitely going to beat this. 
However one thing makes me curious- since from the minute this started it felt like I've always been like this, do you know when your out of it? I have trouble recalling any of my memories from my entire life prior, do those come back? And do you question it when your out? Or do to definately know that your back in reality? This thing is so subtle get so overwhelming


----------



## comett (May 5, 2011)

Hi Aerose91

I had DP on and off for about 20 years and I have recovered. You are right: You WILL beat this! You also have a great attitude about it, which will help you greatly. There is so much more info about DP now that there ever was when my started at 14 years old when there was virtulaly nothing out there I could learn about what I was suffering from. My advice is this: try all the recovery methods out there and find one that works! And if prescrition medication helps, use it! No matter what get a good therapist you trust to talk to about all the symptoms.

You ask: do you know when your out of it? YES DEFINITELY YOU DO.

I have trouble recalling any of my memories from my entire life prior, do those come back? WHEN YOU FEEL REALLY BETTER YOU WILL FORGET WHAT DP FELT LIKE TOO. 

(until someone suffereing describes their symptoms then you will remeber but it will not come back)

And do you question it when your out? NO NOT REALLY.

Or do to definately know that your back in reality? YES YOU DO KNOW!

This thing is so subtle get so overwhelming, Yes it is overwhelming when you are suffering in it, but when you are out of it, you almost forget you ever had it! Weird huh?

I hope this helps!


----------



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you guys very much it's very reassuring to hear that. I can't believe how long you were DP'd! What an amazing feeling reality must have been.

I'm pretty concerned because my DP is caused by a metabolic problem, the doctors just haven't figured out the cause yet. So I worry that until that is fixed my DP will remain but hearing that you can have it for so many years and still break out raises my spirits. I am praying for an answer soon so I can get on the correct treatment plan and break out of this hell. Your guys' support is so kindly appreciated!


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

this really gives me hope to hear after 20 years you came out but I really hope mine isnt that long. already going o. 4 yrs but just searched for help


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I feel recovered but keep questioning it. does that mean I still have it If Im questioning it? Ifeel better than I have in MONTHS .


----------

